# Whitesnook's Jack Plate



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Ran into whitesnook testing his new TSG Jack Plate this afternoon.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2007)

I just got my new TSG ELectric jackplate today and went to wekiva river to test this bad boy! The result is unbelieveable, I ran 2.5 inches above the transom and push a button to raise it up higher to run skinny. I can run wide open about 4+ inches above the transom and idle 6.75+ inches. My top speed gain 2 mph from the jackplate and 25hp yami 2-stroke. 

I want to thank TomC to take his time to do the PROFESSIONALIST JOB!!!!! TomC, U ARE THE BOMB!!!!!!   

Thanks for posing the pics Tom in Orl.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Your welcome, Sounds like your gettng good number with it.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

if ya aint runnin a TSG plate, you just aint runnin!


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

I was one of the first (maybe the first) electric jackplates on something other than a gheenoe and the results were nothing short of spectacular. It's amazing that the other companies can afford a big ad budget and keep cranking out the same units that weigh 30# and are too wide as their "ultra light" and Tom just kept developing this thing and making it work (all while having a full time job and a shoe string budget). His wife's support didn't hurt.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Whitesnook,

What is the status of your hydrofoil??? I remember you said they sent one in black, but you wanted grey. If you still have it I would be happy to buy it from you 

Tony


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2007)

> Whitesnook,
> 
> What is the status of your hydrofoil??? I remember you said they sent one in black, but you wanted grey. If you still have it I would be happy to buy it from you
> 
> Tony


I just sent it back few weeks back and still waiting for my right order...ahhhh BPS takes forever. Sorry man....but let me tell u this......that hydrofoil is awesome! I can get on plane in 8" of water with hydrofoil, jackplate and 4 blade prop. I can't get up without it and have to get a deeper water to get on plane. U need to order one and u will like it. It helps you to get on plane a lot quicker than u thought and stay running shallow. Top speed is about the same but it's act like a trim tabs.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> > Whitesnook,
> >
> > What is the status of your hydrofoil???  I remember you said they sent one in black, but you wanted grey.  If you still have it I would be happy to buy it from you
> >
> ...


Yea, but if I could have bought yours I could use my secret boat stash money 

If I order it from BPS there will be an evidence trail to follow : I aint tryin to get put out da house ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> Yea, but if I could have bought yours I could use my secret boat stash money
> 
> If I order it from BPS there will be an evidence trail to follow : I aint tryin to get put out da house ;D ;D ;D ;D


Tojo, say it not so :-?


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

I can get on plane in 8" of water with hydrofoil, jackplate and 4 blade prop.




you cant tell me you arent tearing up the grass or flats, even with a jackplate, i just dont understand what is the big deal?? Pole until you are in atleast a foot of water to rev your engine to get out of the grass flats. I seen a guy one day that just blasted his engine, must have been atleast a 200 hp or more, I just think people arent thinking about not tearing up the flats and I just dont see how you dont do that when trying to plane out of 8" of water. It just doesnt seem logical.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

> I can get on plane in 8" of water with hydrofoil, jackplate and 4 blade prop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



U're right but I wasn't using the flats to get on plane and wasn't tearing anything up out in the flats. I was using the wekiva river to test it out and it's only muddy bottom. I'm totally environment guy and love the ecology and marine environment. I totally respect it.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

what i love about a good hydrofoil is they way i can stay up on a plane at much lower speed just crusing slow in less water and less fuel.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

This must be deja vu

I thought we had this conversation that just because the water is 8 inches deep, it doesn't mean there is grass there. 


I am going to play devil's advocate here.

We all pretty much have small motors on our boats. And yes they may cut the grass here and there sometimes. But they do not have the power to trench up the bottom the way the larger hp motors do. We all do it sometimes by accident. In the the summer, there is thick green grass on a lot of bottom areas. In the winter, there is not. That wonderful wind a few days ago tore up tons of grass. It grows back. I also cut the grass in my yard all the time.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

that makes total sense, and i see what you are saying. wasnt thinking that most everyone on here has smaller engines. and smaller boats. [smiley=1-smack-myself.gif] i think i need a jack plate. [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

glad to see you found the right forum [smiley=stfu.gif]


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2007)

> glad to see you found the right forum


x2


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

> glad to see you found the right forum [smiley=stfu.gif]


are you telling me to shut the f up?


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

if thats what your are saying i would like to know why? what did i do?


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

i guess you probably would be, seeing that i wrote something then you wrote what you wrote after that. Sorry, if i am new to this stuff, the whole jack plate thing, sorry if i offended you. obviously i did. i dont think i will be posting anymore. its not like i have really made a bunch of friends or anything. I tried making friends with Clark but, I guess he decided that I wasnt good enough to fish with.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Title Of PM , Do you have a problem with me or something



> whats the deal? why are you telling me to shut crappity smack up? what did i do to you? gfy!!



I thought there was a thread that established that, just because water is shallow does not mean there is grass there. It wasn't angled at you. The playing devil's advocate was. By prefacing it playing devil's advocate, I was purposely taking the other side. I don't like to tear up grass beds and I would have to say I speak for most people on here. A lot of us have seen boats get stuck and use big hp engines to push themselves off and plow their way out. But then you make a wise comment at me and I make one back.


If you want to attck me personally with the above quote, do it in public. That is why your PM is quoted above. I hold nothing against you personally other than I can't pronounce your screen name. Whitesnook is happy with his jackplate and showing pictures and talking about it and you assume he is tearing up grass flats.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

first of all I didnt realize it was talkied about on another forum page. Second of all, i wasnt attacking whitesnook about him personally, i was speaking in general. fine, if you want to tell me to shut f up, who are you to tell that? look, obviously there is a big misunderstanding here, sorry if you felt that i was accusing him of tearing up the grass, i wasnt though, i meant to ask that, when i see people hauling butt across a shallow area with grass, doesnt it tear up the grass?, i should have been more clear about that. Sometimes people take things the wrong way, and its not like i am reading EVERY post like some of you. Sorry about the personal attack and it wont happen again, i promise. I reread what i wrote and I understand now why yousaid what you said and again, i appolgize for the personal attack.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

Sorry everyone, i didnt realize that there was another thread for that topic, so i went and found it and totally understand and wont bother anyone about it anymore. i see that it is a sore subject. please forgive me. i will [smiley=stfu.gif] now!!

sorry for my [smiley=bs.gif] i wont show my [smiley=bootyshake.gif] anymore!
gone, outta here, later!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2007)

> Sorry everyone, i didnt realize that there was another thread for that topic, so i went and found it and totally understand and wont bother anyone about it anymore.  i see that it is a sore subject.  please forgive me.  i will  [smiley=stfu.gif] now!!
> 
> sorry for my  [smiley=bs.gif] i wont show my [smiley=bootyshake.gif] anymore!
> gone, outta here, later!


I need to appologize for letting the " [smiley=stfu.gif]" and thought I deleted it before I posted.  Guess I should have reread before hitting the "post" button. :-[

While I was agreeing with RJ I also meant that I was glad you found your way to an informative forum to clear the air on these things.  But you need to remember that one will be held accountable for what they post and IMHO it was RJ's way to keep  [smiley=bs.gif] off the forum. 

Again, sorry for the missunderstanding but I wanted to clear the air.

CR


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> > Sorry everyone, i didnt realize that there was another thread for that topic, so i went and found it and totally understand and wont bother anyone about it anymore.  i see that it is a sore subject.  please forgive me.  i will  [smiley=stfu.gif] now!!
> >
> > sorry for my  [smiley=bs.gif] i wont show my [smiley=bootyshake.gif] anymore!
> > gone, outta here, later!
> ...


Capt Ron [smiley=stfu.gif] 



[smiley=1-laugh.gif]


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Capt Ron [smiley=stfu.gif] 

[smiley=1-laugh.gif] [smiley=1-laugh.gif]x2


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2007)

> > > Sorry everyone, i didnt realize that there was another thread for that topic, so i went and found it and totally understand and wont bother anyone about it anymore.  i see that it is a sore subject.  please forgive me.  i will  [smiley=stfu.gif] now!!
> > >
> > > sorry for my  [smiley=bs.gif] i wont show my [smiley=bootyshake.gif] anymore!
> > > gone, outta here, later!
> ...


Ok, I see how this works. [smiley=violent1.gif]

So now are you going to hide behind the "guns don't kill people................" [smiley=frustrate2.gif] [smiley=frustrate2.gif]

Read the topic line "Whitesnook's Jack Plate".  This all because of you. [smiley=1-laugh.gif] [smiley=1-boxing1.gif] [smiley=1-boxing1.gif]

You give them jack plates and ignore the use. [smiley=1-whoops1.gif]


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2007)

> Capt Ron [smiley=stfu.gif]
> 
> [smiley=1-laugh.gif] [smiley=1-laugh.gif]x2


And I'll deal with you later [smiley=1-sillyface.gif]


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

[smiley=biggun1.gif] [smiley=anim_sniper2.gif]

Right back at ya!


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

[smiley=1-embarassed.gif]
i need to reread what i write before i post. didnt mean to cause a ruckus!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2007)

This thread suks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [smiley=1-boxing2.gif]


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2007)

> This thread suks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [smiley=1-boxing2.gif]


So do car accidents, but I bet you slow down to look. [smiley=bootyshake.gif]


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> [smiley=1-embarassed.gif]
> i need to reread what i write before i post. didnt mean to cause a ruckus!



litlblusrn4bigred, don't sweet it, remimber it all fun and Capt Ron just likes to [smiley=1-tears2.gif]

Yes it all my fault [smiley=chicken.gif]


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

im not sweatin anymore. just a big misunderstanding. wont happen again. 

everyone needs to :'( once in a while.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2007)

Group [smiley=1-tears2.gif] [smiley=1-tears2.gif] [smiley=1-tears2.gif] [smiley=1-tears2.gif] [smiley=1-tears2.gif] [smiley=1-tears2.gif] [smiley=1-tears2.gif] [smiley=1-tears2.gif]


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Don't pm me this crap,  in fact, don't pm me at all.  if you wanna talk, bring it out here.  I told you it was over and done with and everything was good. 




> ya know, i reread the few threads in that particular area after i said something about tearing up the grass flats to whitesnook.  and "matt" said something about a hydro foil.  then you came in and said something about devil's advocate, and then I said, i totally understand and I said somthing about i need a jack plate trying to end the whole thing there or atleast to say i understand and then you told me to [smiley=stfu.gif]  .  All this time, like an idiot, i have been appologizing.  I dont think i need to apologize for something i didnt do.  so, why don you just  [smiley=stfu.gif]  and then i will  [smiley=stfu.gif]  .  So, understand this, i am in no way trying to pick a fight but, realizing i did nothing wrong, other than accuse someone of tearing up the flats, and it wasnt you I was referring to, i didnt write it correctly, either way i admit my fault but that does not give you free reign to tell anyone to stfu!  i wont bother you anymore, you can count on that!!  please, no need to respond, just wanted to let you know, like tom said, i did nothing wrong.


So now you attack me personally and then apologized for it and now you're taking the apology back.

Whitesnook was talking about a river.  The pictures at the top of the thread show that. But your commments are on a public forum and open to public scrutiny.  Let me refresh your memory where all this was explained to you before. 

Deja vu
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1166922347/0


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2007)

> Sometimes people take things the wrong way, and its not like i am reading EVERY post like some of you.  ...


And you don't remember this thread? [smiley=1-mmm.gif]

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1166922347

Re: New toys (jackplate and prop)
Reply #34 - 01/23/07 at 08:10:07    I would love to go.  Please tell me how to get there.  I have never been there and I dont have GPS.  Do yall meet at the ramp and go from there or?  Do I need to go in 6 inches of water to get there.  I noticed someone said something about having to navigate through some grass marsh.  Would be great to be able to follow someone.  I will keep watching the forum for more info.  EVERYONE....have a great day!   

action!  

Back to top     

Starting to get the big picture [smiley=1-crazy-eyes.gif]



I'll go back to my  [smiley=1-tears2.gif] [smiley=1-tears2.gif] [smiley=1-tears2.gif] now.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

> Title Of PM ,  Do you have a problem with me or something
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if you read what i wrote you will see....i was asking you why you told me to shut f up when i agreed with what you said and i even said "that makes sense" and then you tell me to shut the f up. and im not supposed to ask why. then your buddy comes along and tells me the same thing. now im being double teamed. so, shoot me for not being as smart as yall and remembering everything that is posted even by me on this forum. I realized what i said about whitesnook tearing up the flats or grass but didnt dawn on me that he was in the river. Shoot me for making a mistake. Better yet, tell me to shut f up. 

NOw, you want to show what i am writing to you to everyone, fine, you are as big a part of this as i am. im trying to solve the issue and you tell me to "relax, its over and done with" its not over and done with. i did nothing wrong and you guys tell me to shut f up and im supposed to sit back and take it from you both right? NOT!!! IM TIRED OF PEOPLE THINKING THEY CAN PUSH ME AROUND! I DID NOTHING WRONG. instead of telling me to shut the f up, why didnt you just say in a nice way that it was already talked about in annother thread and you were part of that thread or even just leave it alone, i wasnt pushing the issue until you told me to shut the f up. Like i said, i even agreed with what youposted about the whole jackplate thing. I mad a mistake and i tried to fix it. Well, you seem to be the one that took it personally.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

This thread is done. No more posts allowed.


----------

